# Failure to boot after installation on x270 with nvme



## bkuhns (Oct 27, 2020)

I am out of ideas. I have a Thinkpad x270 with the nvme adapter for the 2.5" bay (came this way, no HDD adapter for regular 2.5" drives) and a PCIe nvme drive as the only drive on board. The system boots from this drive. It came loaded with Windows 10 and I tried installing *buntu Linux and it would boot from the drive. The issue I'm having is not being able to boot from the drive into FreeBSD after installation. I get a blinking black screen and then the boot loader selection screen. I tried adding 
	
	



```
nvme_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf in the post install shell to no avail. I also saw that disabling Bluetooth in BIOS was sometimes necessary to get past the LENOVO screen at boot, but that didn't help with loading the system. 

To be clear, FreeBSD installs fine with no issues both with UFS and ZFS but cannot reboot back into the system. Also, I notice that in the boot selection screen there are "Windows Loader" "Ubuntu" "PopOS" and then network boot and USB, but no entry for a FreeBSD installation. I'm thinking this might be the issue, but I can't foo my searches to reach any kind of solution for this. Just wanted a better search option or direction for solutions. 

Thanks,
BK


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2020)

bkuhns said:


> Also, I notice that in the boot selection screen there are "Windows Loader" "Ubuntu" "PopOS" and then network boot and USB, but no entry for a FreeBSD installation.


Those are EUFI boots, or they used to be. This info is stored on the computer itself and aren't removed when you wipe the drive to install a different OS. Make sure to UEFI boot the FreeBSD install media. You can then fix the UEFI boots using efibootmgr(8), with it you can remove those old entries and create a new one for FreeBSD.


----------

